# 100 luthiers in one room!



## guitarjunky (Sep 11, 2007)

*Looking for the Holy Grail? *

If you want to see some amazing guitars, meet some of the best luthiers in the world from USA, Canada, Germany and France, get to attend to free luthiers workshops, free mini-concerts and be part of the greatest jazz festival of all (www.montrealjazzfest.com )... 

You should book your calendar from June 27 to 29 right away for the high end Montreal Guitar Show... You will have the joy to meet and try guitars from Mario Beauregard, Bill Comins, Rick Davis, Michael Greenfield, Peter Hopkins, Michael Lewis, Linda Manzer, John Monteleone, Tom Ribbecke, Oscar Graaf, Ervin Somogyi, Jeff Traugott and many others...

You can see several other luthiers who have confirmed their presence at www.montrealguitarshow.com

And you can book your hotel with the Festival, they offer good deals.

Spread the news!


----------



## Renvas (May 20, 2007)

whaha look i this nice looking guitar

http://simmm.ca/images/galeries_photo/06-07-07_photo_SGM/06-07-07-Mike Doolin_sgm_v.jpg

i wish i could be there though... so far away...


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

they're having it again? i dont want to miss it this year, i'd be in guitar/amp heaven.. i think.

what, no KxK?


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

*Here some more for GAS*

Well here is another one for anybody travelling to florida next year
http://newportguitarfestivalmiamibeach.com/
This is another great show, with new luthiers and old and some never met yet.This is the first time its being held in the lower bout of the US and the first time on the lower east coast, there will be builders that we have heard about but have never met.Ship


----------



## WarrenG (Feb 3, 2006)

Is there really going to be over 100 guitar makers? That would be unfortunate since it will only turn into Healdsburg... Getting too big, too fast.


----------



## YJMUJRSRV (Jul 17, 2007)

Looks like an all acoustic event.


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

No there are a lot of electric guitars there also, they are not all acoustic guitar luthiers,lots of new kids on the block, so go and enjoy and they are never to big ( the shows that is,some ego's are once there ) its a great viewing and you get some good idea's as to what you may want next.Shiplofu


----------



## guitarjunky (Sep 11, 2007)

The show is toped at 100, where other shows like Healdsburg and Miami are much bigger.

This is a show for small high end builders.

see www.montrealguitarshow.com for more info.


----------



## guitarjunky (Sep 11, 2007)

Oh, the show is mostly for* acoustic, archtop, manouche, classical *(little electric).

cheers


----------



## guitarjunky (Sep 11, 2007)

Do not worry, the show will remain a small quality one. Hope to see you there.


----------



## WarrenG (Feb 3, 2006)

guitarjunky said:


> Do not worry, the show will remain a small quality one. Hope to see you there.


I know that in the past 2 years, the showcase was by invite only. Is that still the case? I've been a little confused by the presence of some well-known builders simply because, although you could play their samples, they neither had guitars that could be bought nor commissioned. Frustrating...

I'm glad to see more Canadian builders present this time too: Beneteau, Laskin, Park, and Threet. Where's de Jonge, Alberico, and Beardsell?

Can't wait for this year's show.


----------



## guitarjunky (Sep 11, 2007)

WarrenG said:


> I know that in the past 2 years, the showcase was by invite only. Is that still the case? I've been a little confused by the presence of some well-known builders simply because, although you could play their samples, they neither had guitars that could be bought nor commissioned. Frustrating...
> 
> I'm glad to see more Canadian builders present this time too: Beneteau, Laskin, Park, and Threet. Where's de Jonge, Alberico, and Beardsell?
> 
> Can't wait for this year's show.



Yes still by invitation only, with a big place for canadian builders, Quebec builders, still some of the top US guys and this year some of the top French guys. A true international show!

Sergei will be back and still a few guys to confirm, but you already have a list posted on our web site at http://montrealguitarshow.com/luthiers_2008_en.aspx

Hope we will see you there? We need the guitar community to be in Montreal if we want this to succeed 

We are also working on getting as much guitars for sell as possible...

cheers


----------



## WarrenG (Feb 3, 2006)

Oh I'll certainly be there, J-A. It was such an enlightening experience last year (and the year before) in terms of what individuals and boutique companies could build. And the variety of workshops and mini-concerts were awesome.

The sound rooms were an excellent idea, especially since they were small enough that you didn't have to "share" the quiet space with a competing enthusiast (like 2 years ago). Pay some thought to the chairs though: high stools don't work well for those of us who prefer both feet planted firmly on the ground... maybe something adjustable?

Amp room/space for those who need to plug in an archtop (away from the main area). Their sound tended to travel everywhere. i.e No amps under the vendor tables in the display area! Ha ha!


----------



## guitarjunky (Sep 11, 2007)

WarrenG said:


> Oh I'll certainly be there, J-A. It was such an enlightening experience last year (and the year before) in terms of what individuals and boutique companies could build. And the variety of workshops and mini-concerts were awesome.
> 
> The sound rooms were an excellent idea, especially since they were small enough that you didn't have to "share" the quiet space with a competing enthusiast (like 2 years ago). Pay some thought to the chairs though: high stools don't work well for those of us who prefer both feet planted firmly on the ground... maybe something adjustable?
> 
> Amp room/space for those who need to plug in an archtop (away from the main area). Their sound tended to travel everywhere. i.e No amps under the vendor tables in the display area! Ha ha!


Thank you for the advices. I appreciate them and will try to make them happen. Thanks for spreading the news too!


----------



## guitarjunky (Sep 11, 2007)

guitarjunky said:


> Thank you for the advices. I appreciate them and will try to make them happen. Thanks for spreading the news too!


Actually I had the idea to place some pods in the studio for the electric ones... What do you think?


----------



## WarrenG (Feb 3, 2006)

guitarjunky said:


> Actually I had the idea to place some pods in the studio for the electric ones... What do you think?


Pods? Sorry, I don't know much about electric guitars. At least, not since '85...


----------



## pattste (Dec 30, 2007)

guitarjunky said:


> Thank you for the advices. I appreciate them and will try to make them happen. Thanks for spreading the news too!


I'm resurrecting this older thread...

I know that space is a limitation, but I would like to suggest that you invite some high-end accessory makers. People like Moody and El Dorado leather guitar straps, those who handcraft picks from exotic materials, Calton cases, etc.

Also, since this is taking place along with the jazz festival, it would be interesting to be able to try some of the popular amplifiers that are so commonly used in the jazz community but that we rarely ever see in stores : Acoustic Image amps, Reazer Edge cabinets, Polytone amps, Evans amps, etc. Even Bill Comins didn't bring along his Comins/Allesandro jazz amp last year. I was hoping to try and quite possibly buy one at the show.

In any case, keep up the good work. The Montreal guitar show, after only a couple of years, is already a great event. And although the MMMIS show is often a disappointment for me overall, last summer Archambault had an awesome display of Fender Custom Shop guitars lofu that compensated for the lame effort of Steve's and others.

By the way, we talked briefly at the last Grand Prix de guitare. I'm one of the few who was there for the whole event and who joked that I could sit on the jury since I saw all the performances :smile:


----------



## guitarjunky (Sep 11, 2007)

pattste said:


> I'm resurrecting this older thread...
> 
> I know that space is a limitation, but I would like to suggest that you invite some high-end accessory makers. People like Moody and El Dorado leather guitar straps, those who handcraft picks from exotic materials, Calton cases, etc.
> 
> ...


Hey thanks for the suggestions. We are looking at having some high end suppliers at the Montreal Guitar Show. For example, DUGAIN PICKS will be at the show. I have kept a few tables for that. But I cannot allow any amps for the moment. I will try to create an amp room for 2009 for high end acoustic and jazz amps. But I don't have the space for this year and want to avoid any sound problem for the acoustic instruments. I will check the other suppliers you have mentionned too as I am going to the namm show next week.

Thanks for spreading the word and see you in June!


----------

